# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Ya Allah...

## Miss_Sweet

I need Your help YA RAHMAN, please help me, I am falling

I crave Your mercy YA RAHEEM, without YOU I am nothing

I need strength from YOU ,YA QADIR; its so easy to slip

I need wisdom from YOU , YA HAKEEM, from Your fountain grant me a sip

I need courage to fight YA KABEER, to fight my nafs and the cursed shaitaan

I need true Knowledge YA ALEEM, to be from those who have pure Imaan.

I need Your light YA NOOR,I am groping in the darkness

I need Your guidance YA BASEER , please lift from me my blindness

I ask of YOU ,YA RAZZAQ, for it is YOU who provides

I need peace from YOU ,YA SALAAM, so that my restlessness subsides

I beg of Your forgiveness YA GHAFFAR, my sins fill me with utter shame

My wrongdoings are so many YA WAASIT, Too many for me to name

I am scared YA HAAFIZ, I beg of Your protection

Imbue me with Gratitude YA SHAKOOR, and my heart with love and affection

I am weak YA QUDDOOS; I am drowning in the oceans of my greed

I ask Hidaya from YOU , YA MUEZ, Verily I am in need

Please hear my cries YA MUJEEB, No one else can I turn to

I submit to YOU , YA ALIY, for there is NONE Higher than YOU

I bow my head in Awe of YOU , YA AZEEM, please accept my Dua

And never leave me for even a second Oh My Creator,Oh My most Loving ALLAH!

Subhanaka Rabbil Izzati Amma Yasifoon

WaSalaamun Alal Mursaleen.

Walhamdulillahi Rabbil Aaalammen

Birahmatika Ra YA Arhamar Raahimeen

----------


## zeeast

nice sharing..... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx :givefl;

----------


## Qambar

Elahi amin

Very good miss sweet

I think yeh hum sab ki dua honi chahiye
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## Qambar

:Smile:

----------


## Qambar

And never leave me for even a second Oh My Creator,Oh My most Loving ALLAH! 


good

----------


## Qambar

And never leave me for even a second Oh My Creator,Oh My most Loving ALLAH! (aameen)

----------


## Ash

Thanks 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## Qambar

:Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:ang9:

----------


## Majid

JazakAllah  :Smile:

----------


## hasni

[shadow=deepskyblue:7665dccebe]*excellent post,

AMEEN SUMMA AMEEN.

Keep smiling

Hasni*[/shadow:7665dccebe]

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx Hasni  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

jazakallah

----------


## Hasret

It's wonderful

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnxx  :Smile:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Really very nice sharing 
I joined desi twist from last 10 days and I m very happy that it be the best place for sharing our ideas.
Some Desis are very gordious and u r the one of them really ur themes and posting are very special and have a lot of thinkings and gives light in life if we really understand that

----------


## Sporadic

Jazak-Allah

----------


## INFATUATED

nice sharing...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank u  :Smile:

----------

